# Contest Submissions



## DonH

The owners of office complexes want to buy art by area artists for placement in their buildings. One catch: they have to be larger than 26 x 36. The larger the better. I'm giving it a shot. My first submission is "Spring Morning" 36 x 48.


----------



## chanda95

I am speechless. I was wondering where you went...now I know. I am so very impressed with this. Gosh its beautiful.


----------



## DonH

Thanks Chanda! This one took a while.


----------



## chanda95

I BET. You nailed it though. The lighting..the feel. You will absolutely find a buyer for this..no doubt about that. I bet its even more vibrant in person.


----------



## DonH

I was in awe of the size at first, 3 ft x 4ft is a huge painting with 3 inch gallery wrap sides. What I found was that painting that large is liberating It has a rather strong presence in person. I cant do many that size without selling, imagine the storage space needed for a few hundred of them. lol.


----------



## chanda95

That is a painting! I still prefer to draw larger pictures but a lot of people want the smaller ones so I have been forced to conform a little. This is certainly one to be proud of Don.


----------



## Michael Graves

*Gasp* Wow Don! I'm speechless. This is awesome!


----------



## Sean

I knew from your absence that you were up to something. But this is more than I bargained for. Absolutely breath-taking! It's like a Thomas Kinkade only so much more realistic and mature. Three feet by four feet, that's huge! What is a 3" gallery wrap side? Is it like a frame? I would assume choosing a frame for something this large and colorful would be fairly difficult. *http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=...skinkade.html&rct=j&q=kinkade artwork&cad=rja*


----------



## DonH

Thank you, Chanda, Michael, and Sean! Your comments and reactions mean a lot to me! It is great to be mentioned in the same sentence as Mr Kinkaide. If only I could achieve a small portion of what he did. Here is a pic of what I mean by "Gallery Wrap"








The canvas goes around the canvas frame and is painted continuously. This method is becoming acceptable these days and for those who like it, no frame is needed. This particular contest accepts that style.


----------



## DonH

I am going to post a detail pic of my next one in progress. this 5 x 6 area constitutes about 1/60th of the total painting. In the 5th day, and many more days to go, I am exploring a level of realism to see how this one flies. it is purely fictional, based on elements from many of my photographs, titled "Cimarron Gold"


----------



## Sean

Hey Don, I have a question or two for you. 
How do you do the wrap-around thing with the canvas. Is your working canvas cut, folded and wrapped around a wooden back support frame. Like wrapping a present in a box? Is your canvas actually 6" wider and longer than the frame support? What supports your canvas while you're painting? I'm kinda at a loss here. I have gone to our local art gallery and have seen a lot of paintings done this way nowadays, I just have no clue as to the process.


----------



## DonH

This picture shows how. Its actually two frames. The canvas is wrapped completely around the outer one, making it at least 12" longer for a 3" side. The larger inner frame gives support.


----------



## Sean

Ah, thanks. A picture is worth a thousand words. I understand.

One last question, I'm assuming you paint the whole canvas flat and then do the wrap around, as opposed to painting around the corners after it's framed? 

Oh yeah, one more question. Do you use an easel or what for something so big?


----------



## DonH

I just paint around the edges of the stretched canvas. I would think stretching a canvas after painting could be problematic. As to my setup for these large paintings, I do not have a fancy large studio easel. Instead, a small homemade bench sticking 1ft out from a wall works, with the wall itself keeping the top steady.


----------



## chanda95

I can't wait to see this one finished Don! You are doing a phenomenal job so far!


----------



## Jeff

outstanding donny! the big stuff is definitely for you!! just an explosion of color into the room. 
I've gotten a few pieces scanned and printed onto textured vinyl - they use solvent ink on the vinyl, making it look original and virtually indestructable. 
Anyways, after mounting a few of them I discovered the 'gallery wrap' and yep for me it is much better than a frame.

man, you could crank out copies of these and sell like crazy.


----------



## SteveG

I'm new here my God that is beautiful


----------



## DonH

Thank you, Chanda, Jeff, and Steve, for those comments! I'm stuck on the next one, can't seem to get a common style throughout.


----------



## DonH

The final contest submission, "Liberty's Tribute" All turned in today.


----------



## Michael Graves

Whoa Don! Thiis is tight! How big is it? You really captured the spirit of NewYork, I keep looking at it.


----------



## DonH

Thanks, Michael! it is a city I know rather well, with some 150 trips to it. this painting is 3ft x 4 ft


----------

